# Creaking steering wheel



## bierdeman (Jun 14, 2008)

does anyone know what causes the steer wheel column to creak while readjusting to preset position, its driving me nuts


----------



## tromp (Oct 20, 2007)

bierdeman said:


> does anyone know what causes the steer wheel column to creak while readjusting to preset position, its driving me nuts


Same problem with mine as well. Driving me nuttier!!!!


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

If you sit in the driver's seat, look through the steering wheel to the point where the column enters the dash below the instrument panel. With the steering wheel at its lowest position, you will see what looks like a leather flap which folds/unfolds when the steering wheel moves up and down. This flap is held closed by four or five small nubs which easily detach allowing access to the gearing mechanism under the dash. Use a little white lithium grease in there and operate the wheel up and down a couple of times and the noise should go away. (I forget if the nubs are at the top or bottom of the flap but you will find out easily enough, I just don't feel like going outside right now to check.)

jake


----------



## tromp (Oct 20, 2007)

crewdog843 said:


> If you sit in the driver's seat, look through the steering wheel to the point where the column enters the dash below the instrument panel. With the steering wheel at its lowest position, you will see what looks like a leather flap which folds/unfolds when the steering wheel moves up and down. This flap is held closed by four or five small nubs which easily detach allowing access to the gearing mechanism under the dash. Use a little white lithium grease in there and operate the wheel up and down a couple of times and the noise should go away. (I forget if the nubs are at the top or bottom of the flap but you will find out easily enough, I just don't feel like going outside right now to check.)
> 
> jake


Sweet! I figured as much. Gonna go try it now.


----------



## bierdeman (Jun 14, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> If you sit in the driver's seat, look through the steering wheel to the point where the column enters the dash below the instrument panel. With the steering wheel at its lowest position, you will see what looks like a leather flap which folds/unfolds when the steering wheel moves up and down. This flap is held closed by four or five small nubs which easily detach allowing access to the gearing mechanism under the dash. Use a little white lithium grease in there and operate the wheel up and down a couple of times and the noise should go away. (I forget if the nubs are at the top or bottom of the flap but you will find out easily enough, I just don't feel like going outside right now to check.)
> 
> jake


Thanks crewdog843,the grease worked.Instead of prying up leather I noticed a screw on the top of steering wheel cover, took it out and lifted it and was able to access the mechanism, and applyed grease. thanks again...


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

You'll need to do this aperiodically, depending on how much grease you put in there and how hot it gets inside your car in Elk Grove. Here in Vegas, it gets quite hott and I have to do it a couple of times a year.

jake


----------



## bierdeman (Jun 14, 2008)

I noticed today my pixels were all there on my odometer, must have moved or bumped the insturment cluster enough to make better contact on the ribbon that makes the pixles light up,while greaseing the steering wheel gears....


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

It's quite possible, but I'd be willing to bet that the problem will probably return. 

On the airplanes I flew in the service, the constant vibration during flight would loosen electrical connections and in-flight maintenance would have to reseat the equipment (also called 'brogan maintenance'). Enjoy it for now.

jake


----------

